# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Sid Griffin and Marvin Etzoni with the big boys

## jefflester



----------


## journeybear

And also from Marvin, last week:

In the studio with Ryan Hedgecock working on the forthcoming Lone Justice album.  :Cool:

----------

